# Phone mic drops



## Stephbrand (7 mo ago)

So 5 min into calls from my iPhone using the speaker in my MY, the mic stops working, but I can hear the other person. Tesla came to install new audio controller but it still doesn’t work. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Try with another phone. 
In similar situations, I've seen that it is just about always the phone.
Also, if you haven't tried delete the car Bluetooth connection (not key) from the car and delete the car from the phone and repair. 
What happens if you are playing music on the phone, does it disconnect as well?


----------

